# Help me decide between Blonde and Brunette!



## lauren006 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a hair appointment in a week and I can't decide to go back brunette or stay blonde. Can you ladies please help me out?

  Thank you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 14, 2015)

Instead of one or the other: Maybe brunette with some highlights? Or an ombre effect?


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

Brunette for the winter, blonde for the summer! Or, as Shellygrrl suggested, a happy medium- brunette with subtle, golden highlights (not a fan of the ombre myself). Of course sticking with your natural hair color will save you from some damage (I'm a natural brunette who bleached blonde for years. Going back to my "roots" was one of the best things I've done. Though I don't think I looked bad blonde, my hair looks & feels so much healthier now!)


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

I think Blonde would look good on you. But the right blonde.


----------



## Lin1018 (May 13, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Instead of one or the other: Maybe brunette with some highlights? Or an ombre effect?


  I agree with shellygrrl brunette with ombre effect, best of both worlds.


----------

